# Four pens



## T. Ben (May 9, 2022)

Three of these I made last wknd,the turtle one I made today. 2 Mesa kits turtle inlay and a blue and red from @Eric Rorabaugh a slimline pro in redwood cone also from Eric,and a slightly screwed up edc click pen in cholla from @shadetree_1

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jasonb (May 9, 2022)

I am digging that cholla pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 9, 2022)

jasonb said:


> I am digging that cholla pen!


Thankfully i screwed it up so it’s a little short which makes it mine!! That’s the second one I’ve done and they are cool pens.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2022)

That just makes it a "custom" pen. More dollars cause the buyers friends can't get one like it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2022)

Oops! I meant to say, you want to sell that Ole thing to try to get your kit cost back?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 9, 2022)

Cool. Glad to see you did something with them. I've had them in a box for a while. Hopefully after SWAT, I'll have some room and can get back to the lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 9, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cool. Glad to see you did something with them. I've had them in a box for a while. Hopefully after SWAT, I'll have some room and can get back to the lathe.


I blew up one of the blue and red ones,man i was [email protected] I'm working on getting that ambrosia bowl finished. preetty soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 10, 2022)

Most incredibly cool pens! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 10, 2022)

Nicely done!!  
Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 10, 2022)

Really cool pens. Hard to pick a favorite here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DWasson (May 10, 2022)

Nice job, those are great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 10, 2022)

The turtle one is really cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sataro (May 13, 2022)

Very nice! Great looking assortment!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

